# Raccourci convertir en MP3



## xavax (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
Savez vous s'il existe un raccourci pour convertir un fichier M4a en MP3 ? 
Merci


----------



## flotow (22 Juillet 2022)

XLD ?








						XLD
					

Download XLD for free. A tool for transcoding lossless audio files. X Lossless Decoder(XLD) is a tool for Mac OS X that is able to decode/convert/play various 'lossless' audio files. The supported audio files can be split into some tracks with cue sheet when decoding.




					sourceforge.net
				




Edit…
Un raccourci, aucune idée, je ne l’utilise pas. Mais XLD peut être configuré pour convertir automatiquement ce qu’il reçoit sur son icône.


----------



## xavax (14 Décembre 2022)

XLD c'est pas mal , on peut faire plein de choses. Par contre un raccourcis ca serait top mais je n'ai toujours trouvé.


----------

